# Cannondale sl3 2021



## Peepers99 (Mar 5, 2021)

Hey just bought my first hardtail in fact first MTB any thoughts on this bike and potential upgrades would be appreciated, cheers


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

just ride it for a few weeks and find out what you do and don't like. then you should decide what to upgrade.


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

for now, i also might look at getting a short stem, as the one on it looks pretty long.


----------



## Peepers99 (Mar 5, 2021)

diamondback1x9 said:


> for now, i also might look at getting a short stem, as the one on it looks pretty long.


Thanks for your response, hadn't thought about the stem I'll consider that. Being a hardtail I was thinking about overall ride comfort, so perhaps chunkier rubber and an upgrade 120 mm fork. I know the fork will make it slacker but I think that will only help on descent.


----------

